# New superocean 42 or 44 ?



## colonelpurple

I love this watch. Easy to see. Thin and easy to wear. Rugged and amazing lume. Lovely Breitling bracelet.

I can't decide between the sizes. I don't need a helium valve !!!

My wrist is 6.6" (16.5cm) off the knuckle and 6.7" on the knuckle

The presentation of the 44mm looks stronger and slightly cooler on its own, but once on, dominates my wrist to the edges, although the links do fall nicely down. The 42mm looks more proportional and fitted (like a fitted suit) with slightly less presence but still awesome

What do you guys think ? and anyone wearing a 44mm on a smaller wrist and what do you think + anyone wearing the 42mm on a larger wrist and what do you think ?


----------



## Mickey®

"My wrist is 6.6" (16.5cm) off the knuckle and 6.7" on the knuckle". 

42mm or preferably get them to make it in a 40mm.
Up to you though.


----------



## Michael Day

The world has thankfully moved on from oversized watches but it's your money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## colonelpurple

Michael Day said:


> The world has thankfully moved on from oversized watches but it's your money.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


not sure I believe that
forums have, but u-boat, panerai, sevenFriday, diesel, tw steel, all doing very nicely, may be with some small watches for those that want


----------



## CrispinRobles

colonelpurple said:


> I love this watch. Easy to see. Thin and easy to wear. Rugged and amazing lume. Lovely Breitling bracelet.
> 
> I can't decide between the sizes. I don't need a helium valve !!!
> 
> My wrist is 6.6" (16.5cm) off the knuckle and 6.7" on the knuckle
> 
> The presentation of the 44mm looks stronger and slightly cooler on its own, but once on, dominates my wrist to the edges, although the links do fall nicely down. The 42mm looks more proportional and fitted (like a fitted suit) with slightly less presence but still awesome
> 
> What do you guys think ? and anyone wearing a 44mm on a smaller wrist and what do you think + anyone wearing the 42mm on a larger wrist and what do you think ?


Don't be a girlyman. Get the 44 mm. It will have a bolder wrist presence. You don't want to hide it, do you? Be bold. Go with the 44 magnum.


----------



## Michael Day

colonelpurple said:


> not sure I believe that
> forums have, but u-boat, panerai, sevenFriday, diesel, tw steel, all doing very nicely, may be with some small watches for those that want


Agreed that there'll always be watches at both ends. But the tide has turned. Look at Panerai who now make 40 and 42. U-boat, tw-steel are fashion watches. Not sure I'd look at th for direction.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brent L. Miller

colonelpurple said:


> I love this watch. Easy to see. Thin and easy to wear. Rugged and amazing lume. Lovely Breitling bracelet.
> 
> I can't decide between the sizes. I don't need a helium valve !!!
> 
> My wrist is 6.6" (16.5cm) off the knuckle and 6.7" on the knuckle
> 
> The presentation of the 44mm looks stronger and slightly cooler on its own, but once on, dominates my wrist to the edges, although the links do fall nicely down. The 42mm looks more proportional and fitted (like a fitted suit) with slightly less presence but still awesome
> 
> What do you guys think ? and anyone wearing a 44mm on a smaller wrist and what do you think + anyone wearing the 42mm on a larger wrist and what do you think ?


I'll get photos of both on my nearly 6.5" wrist this week. Any preference on color? Personally, I prefer the 42mm but to each their own.


----------



## Ced Craig

I have a 2017 Superocean II 42 and have a 7.25” wrist. The watch does not look too small in the least. I think it looks just right and certainly not small. I recommend the 42 for a 6.6” wrist.


----------



## tiki5698

I got the 42 because it doesn't have the He valve, it's nearly 1mm thinner than the 44, and the lug width is 20mm which is the most comfortable daily wearing size imo. All that being said, buy the one that makes you happy!

Here's some pics on my 7.25" wrist, it's an awesome watch ?


----------



## Sub4

I'm wearing a 48 on my 6.6" wrist. Looks fine to me, and I need a large dial cause sometimes I don't have my reading glasses around. As I get older, I need a large watch. So "F" trends...go with what you need...and who cares what others think, right? At the end of the day, if it suits you and you don't think it looks bad on you, then get it. 44

Louis


----------



## mighty_orie

Love the 44 but you might want to try on both


----------



## Brent L. Miller

Took some quick photos yesterday. The biggest difference to me was the weight and thickness of the 44mm. Hope this helps.


----------



## pipeyeti

I have a 44 but bigger wrist 7.75 and it wears great but on your wrist stick with the 42


----------



## kritameth

Given your wrist size, between those two I'd say the 42mm.


----------



## drthmaul

I say 42. 

44 is just too big for everyday wear, IMO

My wrist is about the same size, as well. 6.5 inches.

I'm also in the market for a Superocean. Going 42 for sure.


----------



## viator092

I tried 44 and up sized Brietlings. Ended up moving them out of my stable. Loved the look of the blue faced Chronomat 44 and the blacked out Chronomat 48 I had......just didn’t get the wrist they deserved. Too top heavy for me. And they were on straps. Can’t imagine how they’d of worn with a bracelet. Found my niche is 41-43mm. 

Try both on. Walk around store for a bit. Keep your arms at you side naturally as you walk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ascalon

+1 on the 42. 
I think the overall proportions of the 42 just work better, irrespective of how it sits on the wrist. 
But either one is an absolute cracker of a watch. 

Nice dilemma to have.


----------



## Tineen

I used to have an older 2014 SuperOcean II that was 42mm and it wore great on my 6.75" wrist plus it slid nicely under a cuff. Did try on the 44mm too but it was just too big. I would say 42 if you want a versatile divers watch or 44 if you mainly wear T-shirts


----------



## sticky

With your wrist I’d go for the smaller size.


----------



## azonic225

I have a 6.75" wrist and plan on getting the 42 in black this weekend.


----------



## Watchman83

42 ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcsub

I'd go 42mm, if you are over 6'2" and a xxxl then get the 44mm. I know it's more common to address these issues in terms of wrist size and that's great and all but if you're 5'8 160lbs and happen to have large wrists that watch will still look like it's wearing you and not the other way around. The only reason to get a 43+mm watch is because it has to be like the Rolex Seadweller they made with James Cameron that's made to go to great depths in the ocean. If you're not doing that then get the 42mm or 40mm if you can find it. Just my opinion and probably not a good one. What's a Rolex guy doing giving advice to a Breitling owner? Breitling is known for stupidly big watches ( I'm not calling them stupid I'm saying they've always been quite a bit larger that most brands ) mainly for aviation. They had built aviation gauges in warplanes and still may for all I know. They have scales and measuring features that I ounce had a Breitling A.D. tell me he had no idea how to use some of the functions ( I think he was new, and that place just dumped Breitling to become a Rolex Boutique, whatever that means. I'll leave with a parting gift, a friend at work shares the same passion for watches as I do but for some reason ( probably before he got into watches ) he bought a 46mm at least 15mm+ tall Bulova chronograph with stainless steel and what was probably some gold plated splashes here and there, to me this watch was so hideous, yet he got more compliments for that watch then the 116518LN 18k Gold Rolex Daytona on a rubber strap with a gold clasp he wore every other day. So if it's attention you seek then it seems the bigger the better no matter what the brand. But if it's comfort and freedom from having to walk sideways through the door just so you watch will fit in then I'd definitely go 40mm or 42mm, no more.


----------



## jenyang

+1 on the 42 for you. 

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy

42 FTW


----------



## dleaphart

rcsub said:


> if you are over 6'2" and a xxxl then get the 44mm.


... that's me. and I have 8" wrists, so I wear the 44mm. With 6.5, I'd definitely get 42mm.


----------



## karmatp

42 for me and I have a 7 1/4” wrist. It is super comfortable, I’m done with watches over 42mm for comfort reasons alone. I have the black dialed 42, purchased it last December, great daily watch and feels great on the wrist.


----------



## Bswcollection

For sure the 42


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lovesee_Timepieces

42 sounds like the obvious choice to me. I personally think that the 36-42mm is the sweet spot for most guys. At the end of the day it is your money. Jog on down to your local AD and try them out and see which you like better.


----------



## fruxzak

Definitely 42mm. I sold it becasue I thought it was too big for my 6.5" wrists


----------



## fruxzak

Sub4 said:


> I'm wearing a 48 on my 6.6" wrist. Looks fine to me, and I need a large dial cause sometimes I don't have my reading glasses around. As I get older, I need a large watch. So "F" trends...go with what you need...and who cares what others think, right? At the end of the day, if it suits you and you don't think it looks bad on you, then get it. 44
> 
> Louis


 Can you show us a picture of what that looks like?


----------



## Sub4

Kind regards
Louis

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fruxzak

Sub4 said:


> Kind regards
> Louis
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Too large for my tastes, but it's not as big as I thought it would be!


----------



## Riveredger

I have a 44 for my 7.5" wrist. I would strongly suggest 42 for you.


----------



## crazyotterhound

Another vote for 42 here, unless there is a particular colourway you like in the 44. I picked up the 42mm white dial superocean for my 6.5" wrist. I also wear a Casio MRG so I'm not put off by big watches, but 42 seemed sensible to me for this watch.


----------



## cbr2012

42 in the Blue!


----------



## jettech

42 all the way- I was on the fence for the 44, glad I got the 42. Wears great and still feels like a good size.


----------



## Twanderson912

Think the 42 has a much better look to it proportionally but that is just my opinion. If you like the 44 then go for it.


----------



## King0424

I honestly feel like it all depends on the size of the person within proportion. Also, some like bigger watches or smaller watches. I’m sure other people have said it, but it’s all about preference. 
2mm difference..not much in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Sub4

If you want to get a tool/instrument watch, always try to get the big one if available. If you want to get a dress/casual watch, stick with small or medium sized one.

Louis


----------



## leathers

What is the bezel material on the new Superocean and is there a difference in the bezel material on the 42 and 44mm versions.


----------



## crazyotterhound

The bezel material used to be vulcanised rubber on the older models, but my understanding is the new line has a DLC coating on the bezel.


----------



## VicLeChic

Being super legible, I'd go for 42mm.


----------



## Dudeman1973

Ced Craig said:


> I have a 2017 Superocean II 42 and have a 7.25" wrist. The watch does not look too small in the least. I think it looks just right and certainly not small. I recommend the 42 for a 6.6" wrist.


I have the same size wrist. The 42 fits perfectly. Get what fits your wrist, not what you think looks good. No oversized watch looks good on anyone. It looks downright silly and amateur. Don't ********* it. Or go douchebaggin. Not a good look.


----------



## Tronner

I tried both on at an AD a couple of weeks ago and definitely favored the 42mm - 7.25" wrist. The 44 just felt like the bezel was wider. It may not be, but my perception was that the dial looked similar, but the 44 had a beefier bezel - almost disproportionately so.


----------



## Tango206

I went to my local AD yesterday and tried both 44 and 42mm on. I am 6'4 so either one would have worked for me. Sales rep was pushing to towards the 44, but I believe I will go with the SO 42 or perhaps a 42mm Steelfish.


----------

